# New Roger Dean Artwork Fans Thread



## IGC (Mar 26, 2017)

Being a huge fan of his awe-inspiring, captivating masterpieces and I couldn't locate much else on here about him via Google search, I decided to start this thread. Thanks Roger! 

http://gallery.rogerdean.com/


----------

